# Spider ID!



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Found this outside my friends house in the northern half of Illinois


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Orbweaver

I'm not sure of what exact species though.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

ewwww. funny i hate outside spiders but I own a tarantula


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Illinois Spider Collection -- Illinois State Museum


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like an _Araneus_ sp. I like those spiders a lot. We used to catch them when we were kids.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

Probably _Araneus cavaticus_ - they get a lot of attention this time of year. Neat spiders : )

Edit: that's what I was thinking - but given your location I'm liking _Neoscona_ more


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Soooo, when are you moving?

John


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

Here in Washington they're called "common garden spider", they're all over the place thanks to my outdoor ponds pumping out skeeters.


----------

